# anyone have a grey/blue chihuahua?



## tgm

My Sadie is 15 weeks old and she is grey and tan. I have heard that greys are pretty rare. Just wondered if anyone else on here has one and if there's anything unique to them other than the color?


----------



## pigeonsheep

i have a blue and tan one  blue is rare itself and more pricey in stores lol . welcome!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

Hello and welcome! Please post photos of your Sadie soon.

When Bella was a puppy, she was grey blue. However, when she got older, her color became richer and turned into a chocolate blue.

Bella now:


----------



## Katie

I have a blue chi. She was a pretty gray as puppy but got much darker with age and is a deep steal blue now


----------



## tgm

*photo of Sadie*

Hopefully I am doing this right. I don't know if she is what you would call "blue" she is really a pretty grey right now and has a good bit of tan on her chest and legs.


----------



## tgm

Sorry I miscalculated - Sadie is just 14 weeks old.


----------



## dahlia

My Pepper is blue--she also has some brown coloring too. She's about 11 months now so it will be interesting to see if her coat color changes as she gets older.


----------



## OrchardLane

We have Tia who is a blue female. Tia also has had 4 blue puppies and 2 lilac puppies. Our male Rupert is black but he carries the blue gene so every litter he sires has at least one blue puppy in it


----------



## askformore

Hey guys,
does this little guy consider gray or blue? He looks gray and tan right? So is it a rare colour for chihuahua? @[email protected]


----------



## OrchardLane

askformore said:


> Hey guys,
> does this little guy consider gray or blue? He looks gray and tan right? So is it a rare colour for chihuahua? @[email protected]


He appears to have a blue body. I would like to see him in outside day light though to be sure as sometimes interior lighting can be deceptive (he could be a darker lilac too although I am leaning towards blue).

Blue as a coat color is not rare. It is just a single dilution of the black gene. It is a desirable color to many owners (and breeders) but it is not what I would call rare.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

how beautiful are all those chis xx


----------



## Katie

He looks like a blue fawn to me  Very cute!


----------



## tgm

*what did I do wrong?*

I tried to upload a photo of Sadie but it doesn't show. I looked for directions on this site but didn't find them. If someone can just tell me where to look for directions to upload photos I should be able to go from there.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper

Blue chis are not rare, no form of blue chi is rare, there are a lot of breeders who use that wording to get more money for them. I would guess the same as Katie, blue fawn. It is possilbe that the blue could fade as the pup ages and he will be fawn. He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Keeffer

Blue is just the dilution gene (dd). This means a dog needs to have 2 recessive genes. So it's harder to breed a blue chihuahua than a black one. Every grey colour is actually blue. You can see it at the nose. You also have isabella, thats bbdd, they have 2 recessive genes for liver (chocolate) and blue. That's even harder to breed. And you can consider it rare in chihuahua's. However, it is the most common colour for the weimaraner.

@askformore: I think your dog is a black sable, not a blue sable. Because I don't see any blue? But the photo's are not good enough to say anything about blue or black. He is a sable though.  Look at his nose, if it is black, than the dog is a black sable. If it's blue, he's blue sable.


----------



## *Chloe*

tgm said:


> I tried to upload a photo of Sadie but it doesn't show. I looked for directions on this site but didn't find them. If someone can just tell me where to look for directions to upload photos I should be able to go from there.


 
if you sign up for an account with www.photobucket.com which is a place where you can upload and host your pictures then once uploaded copy the IMG tag code and paste it into the reply box

heres directions http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=20707


----------



## FBRaRrN

I have a tri-color blue.Blues can lose their hair from colormutant Alopecia it don't hurt thim they just live with out fur they are reall cute.This is mine If you look at his head you can tell he don't have hair. 
Harry


----------



## KayC

Awwwww too cute.


----------



## OrchardLane

I don't find breeding blue or lilacs (IE: Isabellas) to be difficult. You just need to understand your breeding stock's genetics. 

Here is an example:

Rupert our foundation male is black but we know he carries the blue dilute gene, ticking, irish/border collie markings as well as the parti color/piebald genes. He is a genetically dominant stud and he is so dominant - he has yet to produce a long haired even when bred to long haired females. He ALWAYS has a blue puppy in each litter and every puppy ever sired by him has a white patch of fur on their chest (we call that his tramp stamp).

Tia our foundation female is blue but also carries ticking, irish/border collie markings as well as the parti color/piebald genes.

When Rupert and Tia are bred they produce 45.4% blue puppies, 36.4% black puppies and 18.2% lilac puppies. Thus far we have had 63.6% males and 36.4% females. 18.2% of the puppies have presented with the irish/border collie markings - out of those one was a blue with irish/border collie markings and the other was lilac irish/border collie markings . 0% particolor/piebald markings. 100% have shown ticking either minimal or extreme. 

Overall as a stud, Rupert has had 45.8% black puppies, 45.8% blue puppies and 0.08% Lilac puppies. He has had 16.7% of his puppies have the irish/border collie markings. 0% particolor/piebald markings. 100% have shown ticking either minimal or extreme. 

Here is a photo showing Tia (blue), Geddy (lilac) and Rupert (black). 










If a breeder understands genetics and their stock - getting blues, lilacs or any other color is not difficult (except for albino's which is a complete lack of pigmentation usually the result of a mutation but can be bred from albino stock if you have it). 

It just takes effort to understand genetics. 

Blue is very easy to get as many black dogs carry the blue dilute gene as a recessive. Once you know your male/female carries it - to get lilac just breed that dog to a blue or black with recessive blue.


----------



## tgm

*Sadie's photo (hopefully)*


----------



## pigeonsheep

FBRaRrN said:


> I have a tri-color blue.Blues can lose their hair from colormutant Alopecia it don't hurt thim they just live with out fur they are reall cute.This is mine If you look at his head you can tell he don't have hair.
> Harry


he looks like mine!


----------



## tgm

*thanks so much Chloe for the info*

on how to upload my photo


----------



## vviccles1

*My Chenelle*



tgm said:


> My Sadie is 15 weeks old and she is grey and tan. I have heard that greys are pretty rare. Just wondered if anyone else on here has one and if there's anything unique to them other than the color?


I personally think blues are rare,they certainly are in demand,2 years ago february after having yorkies for 30 yearsI got my litle blue girl.I was ecstic.Then 3 weeks later I had a home invasion,she was taken along with my louis vitton bag containing may pain and anxiety meds,alot of cash and gift cards,I was crushed,I now know it was an inside job.Some of you already know of this.
I moved last April.


----------



## Keeffer

OrchardLane said:


> I don't find breeding blue or lilacs (IE: Isabellas) to be difficult. You just need to understand your breeding stock's genetics.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> Rupert our foundation male is black but we know he carries the blue dilute gene, ticking, irish/border collie markings as well as the parti color/piebald genes. He is a genetically dominant stud and he is so dominant - he has yet to produce a long haired even when bred to long haired females. He ALWAYS has a blue puppy in each litter and every puppy ever sired by him has a white patch of fur on their chest (we call that his tramp stamp).
> 
> Tia our foundation female is blue but also carries ticking, irish/border collie markings as well as the parti color/piebald genes.
> 
> When Rupert and Tia are bred they produce 45.4% blue puppies, 36.4% black puppies and 18.2% lilac puppies. Thus far we have had 63.6% males and 36.4% females. 18.2% of the puppies have presented with the irish/border collie markings - out of those one was a blue with irish/border collie markings and the other was lilac irish/border collie markings . 0% particolor/piebald markings. 100% have shown ticking either minimal or extreme.
> 
> Overall as a stud, Rupert has had 45.8% black puppies, 45.8% blue puppies and 0.08% Lilac puppies. He has had 16.7% of his puppies have the irish/border collie markings. 0% particolor/piebald markings. 100% have shown ticking either minimal or extreme.
> 
> Here is a photo showing Tia (blue), Geddy (lilac) and Rupert (black).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a breeder understands genetics and their stock - getting blues, lilacs or any other color is not difficult (except for albino's which is a complete lack of pigmentation usually the result of a mutation but can be bred from albino stock if you have it).
> 
> It just takes effort to understand genetics.
> 
> Blue is very easy to get as many black dogs carry the blue dilute gene as a recessive. Once you know your male/female carries it - to get lilac just breed that dog to a blue or black with recessive blue.



Lol, I have to correct you here. You don't get issabella (lilac? it's kind of confusing for everybody if you use more terms for the same gene. It's Isabbela and it's bbdd) by breeding a black dog with the dilute gene to a blue or black with the blue gene (blue is ALWAYS recessive) because dillute IS blue. In orther to get isabella, both parents need to carry the dillute (D-locus, blue) and the liver gene (B-locus, liver). If you mate a Blue chihuahua (dd) to a liver chihuahua (bb) you don't automatically get the isabbella colour.Because the blue chihuahua also needs to carry the liver gene (so Bbdd) and the liver needs to carry blue (bbDd). If any of the parents doesn't cary one of thes genes (bbDD x Bbdd or BBdd x bbDd ) you'll never get isabella.

You can only know what the genes of your dog are, if you get them DNA tested. And many breeders don't test them, why should you?

Ofcourse its easier to get blue dogs if you have two dogs, one carrying the dilute gene and one thats blue (2 dilute genes). When you breed those 2, you'll have 50% chance of blue (dd) dogs.

Irish spottig and piebald are genes on the S-locus. They are recessive so a dog needs to have 2 of those genes to express this. Ticking is on the T-locus. And it's a dominant gene, thats why a dog needs only one gene to express ticking. It can only occur on white areas though.


----------



## OrchardLane

Keeffer said:


> Lol, I have to correct you here. You don't get issabella (lilac? it's kind of confusing for everybody if you use more terms for the same gene. It's Isabbela and it's bbdd) by breeding a black dog with the dilute gene to a blue or black with the blue gene (blue is ALWAYS recessive) because dillute IS blue. In orther to get isabella, both parents need to carry the dillute (D-locus, blue) and the liver gene (B-locus, liver). If you mate a Blue chihuahua (dd) to a liver chihuahua (bb) you don't automatically get the isabbella colour.Because the blue chihuahua also needs to carry the liver gene (so Bbdd) and the liver needs to carry blue (bbDd). If any of the parents doesn't cary one of thes genes (bbDD x Bbdd or BBdd x bbDd ) you'll never get isabella.
> 
> You can only know what the genes of your dog are, if you get them DNA tested. And many breeders don't test them, why should you?
> 
> Ofcourse its easier to get blue dogs if you have two dogs, one carrying the dilute gene and one thats blue (2 dilute genes). When you breed those 2, you'll have 50% chance of blue (dd) dogs.
> 
> Irish spottig and piebald are genes on the S-locus. They are recessive so a dog needs to have 2 of those genes to express this. Ticking is on the T-locus. And it's a dominant gene, thats why a dog needs only one gene to express ticking. It can only occur on white areas though.


If you breed your dogs correctly and watch what they get based on who you breed them to you will find out what genetics they carry and perpetuate. You don't need to resort to DNA testing for it. It is process of elimination based on knowing your lines and in genetics it is called test breeding.

You will find that most genes/locus etc have more than one name as there hasn't been an official naming of them done in a standardized form and often depending on the breed of dog or species - the naming will change. 

The D locus is the dilution locus and it can act on black or brown colors. The B locus is for browns/blacks (or as it is sometimes called liver). 

The one genetic code for their coat colour also breaks down into two forms: eumelanin and phaeomelanin both which act in different ways on the coat pigmentation. 

eumelanin is responsible for the protein that forms the framework of the pigment granule and phaeomelanin is the second pigmentation that is your yellows, creams, reds etc. The genetic make up of the dogs determine where each pigment goes etc.

Then you have a second genetic code to detail where/when these colors show on the coat and where they stop (irish/border collie, ticking etc). 

Since a puppy is born with two alleles at each locus as inherited from it's parents genetics is not as simple as dd. Which is why I guess some find it difficult but really it is not so complication to get what you want out of your stock if you know what you have.

Tia is out of a black male that carried the dilute gene and a piebald (white and tan) female. 

Rupert is out of a black male that carried the dilute gene and a piebald (white with black and extreme ticking) female.

Yes they both have dds and bbs but that is assumed based on their lines there would be no other alternative. Which is why when bred together they only produce blacks, blues and lilacs.

When dealing with a dog - they will carry more genes than just a single dd or bb. 

They inherit genes from their parents and one (or both) of those parents was carrying the dilute gene so the likelihood of getting a double dilute is higher when you breed a dilute to a dog that carries a dilute gene - it is common sense. 

I know that Rupert won't produce lilacs with certain females but I know if I chose to continue to breed Tia (which I am now as she is retired now) that I would have a consistent line of lilacs.

Blues are lovely but really shouldn't be considered rare. There are too many of them out there in Chihuahuas to be considered rare. 

Blue in other breeds - could very well be rare but as a rule to breed single dilute dogs, it really doesn't take a huge amount of effort - just a little research before investing in breeding stock.


----------



## Keeffer

I never said blue is rare. I said it's hard to breed. I said isabella is rare. It IS rare in this breed, because it's so hard to breed. I know a lot about genetics, I even talk to genetic experts a lot. So I really didn't need the explanation about eumelanin and phaeomelanin and the other stuff. 

I also know dogs have more than bbdd. BUT bbdd is NECESSARY for a dog to be isabella. With bbdd all the 'black' haires are turned into isabella. It is hard to breed bbdd dogs. No question about that. It happens to be true that you have two dogs that carry both the blue and liver gene. So it's 'easy' for you to breed blue's or isabella's. But for others it isn't easy at all. Maybe you have to think of that too.


----------



## Maleighchi

I'd like to ask a question and I mean no offense by it. I'm just extremely curious. If the Blue and Fawn genes have a chance to carry the Color Mutant Alopecia why would you (I mean breeders, not anyone specific) purposely breed these colors. From what little I read (and I know nothing of genes ets..) You would never know a blue pup has this until between 4 months and 3 years. Otherwise they look like perfectly fine pups with nice coats? What a shock to owners later when they don't realize this could happen. And do ALL blues/fawns develop this?

I came really close to getting a LC blue chi and never knew anything about color mutant alopecia in chihuahaus. The breeder never mentioned that such a thing was possible.


----------



## Keeffer

Well I don't know what you mean by 'fawn' but what I mean by 'fawn' is actually sable. 'Fawn' dogs are actually clear sables (Ay). A sable can be complete red (fawn if you wish) or red (and 'red' is from blond to deep red as in Irish Setters) with black/brown/blue/isabella hairs. Keeffer is a sable. First he was a really dark sable, now he has almost no black hairs anymore. Your Sassy is a sable too. And willow is also sable.

I thought sables didn't had Alopecia. Blues and Browns (liver) can have alopecia. In my opinion you shouldn't breed blue to blue or liver to liver. I love the liver colour though. You find alopecia more often in blues than in livers. But not all blue or liver dogs have alopecia. Also SC dogs can have alopecia. Some have it on the ears, their ears have no hair at all. I think you shouldn't breed those dogs, but I know some breeders don't care about it.

This is a sable (most people call this fawn)









This is also a sable (look at the black hairs on the tail)


----------



## OrchardLane

Maleighchi said:


> I'd like to ask a question and I mean no offense by it. I'm just extremely curious. If the Blue and Fawn genes have a chance to carry the Color Mutant Alopecia why would you (I mean breeders, not anyone specific) purposely breed these colors. From what little I read (and I know nothing of genes ets..) You would never know a blue pup has this until between 4 months and 3 years. Otherwise they look like perfectly fine pups with nice coats? What a shock to owners later when they don't realize this could happen. And do ALL blues/fawns develop this?
> 
> I came really close to getting a LC blue chi and never knew anything about color mutant alopecia in chihuahaus. The breeder never mentioned that such a thing was possible.


Not all dilute breeding lines carry the gene that causes the Alopecia. So it is important for breeders considering purchasing stock that carries the dilute genes or a dilute dog - to research the lines before hand.

It seems like the gene responsible for determining where the color goes on the hairs - is responsible for this but no conclusive studies have been done on the inheritance/frequency or genetic mapping of this.

So no, all blues/fawns don't have this occur. I have seen more blue Chihuahuas have this than fawn ones - in fact I haven't come across a fawn Chi yet who has had it. 

None of our dogs have Alopecia nor do any of their ancestors but again, it comes down to screening your stock - knowing your lines etc. It is possible that you could go back so far and see nothing but have a hidden recessive for that which would pop up - but then a responsible breeder would sterilize that line of stock.

I don't think breeding for color is ethical. You should be breeding for health, temperament and type (in that order in my opinion) - interesting colors are a nice bonus but shouldn't be the goal.

Alopecia usually starts to show around 6 months when the blue areas start to thin - however in extreme cases it can present even earlier and in dogs with darker coats it can appear later. However even before the thinning starts - there are usually some warning signs that a breeder/owner should pick up on.

Usually dogs will suffer from dry skin, bumps and possibly even bacterial infections in the hair follicles. 

A breeder might choose to not mention Alopecia for a couple of reasons:
- they are trying to hide it
- it is not in their lines

However, I believe in being transparent to puppy owners and explaining the genetics behind their dog etc so Alopecia always comes up eventually


----------



## Chili-mom

You guys lost my way back there
I Have one question though. What is issabella and what does it look like?
Also Do chocolotes get Alopecia?


----------



## tgm

*I just want to know what you think about Sadie*

I finally got her picture uploaded - it's on page 3 of this thread and I wondered if she is considered "blue" or grey or what? Thanks for all the input


----------



## Chili-mom

tgm said:


> I finally got her picture uploaded - it's on page 3 of this thread and I wondered if she is considered "blue" or grey or what? Thanks for all the input


I can't help with the color thing. I just wanted to say "She is beautiful"!
Some of these other people will be along shortly and they will know.


----------



## dahlia

tgm said:


> I finally got her picture uploaded - it's on page 3 of this thread and I wondered if she is considered "blue" or grey or what? Thanks for all the input


 
She looks blue to me


----------



## tazruby

aww she sure is a cutie,


----------



## tgm

*thanks ya'll I think she's a cutie*

I just love her so much I wouldn't have thought I could get so attached to a dog so quickly. She is so sweet and she has such a cute personality.


----------



## shawnabobrien

*Blue Chi*

Jake is a blue Chi! I never had a chihuahua before and didn't know he was any different til I took him for his first check up! He also is a little deformed and the Vet said it could be because they breed them to be this color! His bottom Jaw didn't grow and he can't shut his mouth so his tongue hangs out all the time! And his ears are busted! HAHA They don't stand up. And of course the laxated patella! On both knees! That just makes him the best dog in the world to us! He is so sweet too!


----------



## OrchardLane

Chili-mom said:


> You guys lost my way back there
> I Have one question though. What is issabella and what does it look like?
> Also Do chocolotes get Alopecia?


Isabella (also known as Lilac) is a coat color. It is a double dilution of the black gene (it is denoted as being ddbb genetically). 

It is rare and very pretty in person. Our male Geddy has actually stopped traffic on several occasions as people want to see him, take photos etc. I could have paid off the mortgage on our farm for what one person from California offered us for him but we wouldn't sell him to anyone - he is our little man and I waited 4 years to get the "perfect" Lilac from our breeding program.

Here are a few photos of Geddy. He is a Lilac male with the Irish/Border Collie markings which means that he has white: on all four paws (like socks), on the tip of his tail, on his face (in a blaze and around his nose), on his chest and on his neck (he has a cross shape on the back which is considered a half-collar). 

In most lighting you can markedly see he has a purple tinge to his coat. 

His eyes are extremely light blue (almost transparent) - in some lighting situations it makes them appear purple (as they are so translucent you can see the blood flowing in his eyes and with the blue it "mixes"). 














































If I had a Chocolate Chihuahua to add to the last photo - you would see a very marked difference in the appearance of Lilac/Isabella, the Fawn and the Chocolate.

Chocolates technically could get Alopecia but in Chihuahuas it is mainly seen in blues. There hasn't been a Chocolate yet that I am aware of that has presented with Alopecia but again, since it is a dilute it is possible.


----------



## KayC

Zoey's mom was lilac and her dad was a lc black/tan. It seems to me she has a slight silver color under her fur on her skin.


----------



## Chili-mom

Thank you for the explanation orchardlane. The Lilac color is beautiful. Do you have pics of Geddy when he is older? Love to see them.


----------



## Maleighchi

I love the picture showing the chihuahua colors side by side. Wish we had one with a whole range of chi colors. Thanks OrchardLane!


----------



## CHI'S AND ME

I have a 3.2 lb blue male chi, nope not rare in my house.


----------



## CHI'S AND ME

Oh I also have a black tiger stripe brindle, now thats rare,lol.


----------



## OrchardLane

Chili-mom said:


> Thank you for the explanation orchardlane. The Lilac color is beautiful. Do you have pics of Geddy when he is older? Love to see them.


The photo of Geddy in the hubby's arms (the one with his eyes open) is actually recent, taken not that long ago - he is exactly the same 

I will however be doing some more photos coming up in the next few weeks (sent my camera in to get it fixed :/ )


----------



## bniles4

all these chis are so pretty! i never knew a chi could be this color! makes me want my next one already haha!


----------



## TLI

My new baby is blue & white. The blue on her looks like a shade of gray, almost like a dusky lavender in person. Stunning color!


----------



## magtru

*Blue and white chihuahua*

Mirdle is a blue and white with white big round dots on her back. She has blue eyes. I hope she will have those blue eyes forever.


----------



## StormWarning

Oh, I love genetics. Does anyone have a link to a good resource on learning coat color genetics in Chihuahua? I'm pretty well versed with Equine, but haven't had much of a background in dogs. In horse, black is dominant over red, does this stay true in canine models?


----------



## Sergeant Pepper

Hi. my Sergeant Pepper is tri-colored. Blue, white and Tan.









This is a skirt that mom made for her. 
i708.photobucket.com/albums/ww84/SergeantPepper_Crib/DSC_2174.jpg[/IMG]

She loves raising one of her legs when curious.hehe.


----------



## Sergeant Pepper




----------



## huskyluv

I have a blue tri-color. I had never seen a blue chi before getting my Faith and now I'm totally hooked on blues!

Faith


----------



## Chacha09

MOJO is a blue!


----------



## guest185

...............................


----------



## SillySally

Emma is going on 5 months and blowing her baby coat but her adult coat is coming in so shinney, shes a blue and white.


----------



## BBC MOM

*Roxy is a Blue and Whie*

:love1::love8:This picture is the first time I saw her, and I fell in love.


----------



## Yoshismom

*Julie* said:


> What colour is this?


 
Looks like a silver or Lilac to me;-)


----------



## Yoshismom

StormWarning said:


> Oh, I love genetics. Does anyone have a link to a good resource on learning coat color genetics in Chihuahua? I'm pretty well versed with Equine, but haven't had much of a background in dogs. In horse, black is dominant over red, does this stay true in canine models?


Here ya go 
http://www.freewebs.com/tcljd/chihuahuacolors.htm


----------



## Guess

Hello!

Found this thread - Not sure if it's still active or not, but I just wanted to get some opinions on my Chihuahua; Versachi and his coat colour. I've been told he is a lavender. He has pretty, peridot green eyes. It wont let me add photos for some reason, so I'll post some links. 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6456328&l=06a6ec5992&id=544585433

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7358925&l=d1ad417cf5&id=544585433

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7410175&l=033d27f4b6&id=544585433


----------



## claireeee

I love blue chis, they are so beautiful and unusual looking! :]


----------



## Ivy's mom

Ok....Soooo is lilac the same a silver???? Willow is considered a silver and now looking at the lilac pic she looks the same color. I read in an article somewhere how silvers are much harder to come across. It mentioned that only about 1 out if 500 chi born come out as a silver so that is why they are considered "rare" I will see if I can find the article. It was quite awhile back. That was when I was researching silvers when I was looking for one, then came across Willow. She has the white chest and boots. But her coloring is sooo pretty, people always comment on it. It has a sheen almost like velvet, but you don't see it in pics. Either way I love the color. I must say though, there has to be more common colors of chi's out there that you see more everyday, which is the fawn/tan like Ivy. We have alot of chis in our area, and that is the majority of what is out there. Very interesting thread.

Lori


----------



## 17428

Lavendar is a higher gene color from chocolate.
If your chi has chocolate in its lineage then she could be lavendar.
Willow looks blue to me.She is nice and rich in color.


----------



## Terri

I pretty much like all chi colours, but yeah blue is nice. x


----------



## huskyluv

I'm not sure about Versachi but i can see the blue/lilac in her.

Lori, I've always been under the impression that lilacs and silvers were the same. Willow definitely looks more like a lilac/silver than a blue to me. Man 1 in 500?! That stinks, I had hoped to one had have a lilac/silver chi.


----------



## TLI

Lilac is a Chocolate dilution, this is what Versachi's coat would be called. Blue's and Silver's are Black dilutions. Willow is a Blue dilution which is lighter Blue, which still comes from a Black dilution. Jade is Blue from a black dilution as well.


----------



## 17428

Bingo!!


----------



## huskyluv

TLI said:


> Lilac is a Chocolate dilution, this is what Versachi's coat would be called. Blue's and Silver's are Black dilutions. Willow is a Blue dilution which is lighter Blue, which still comes from a Black dilution. Jade is Blue from a black dilution as well.


Thank you for clearing that up Teresa! So you're saying that lilac is a chocolate dilution, blue's are the darker black dilution and the silver's are the lighter black dilution? Just want to clarify!  That would still make Willow a silver then, no?

What is lavender then?


----------



## TLI

huskyluv said:


> Thank you for clearing that up Teresa! So you're saying that lilac is a chocolate dilution, blue's are the darker black dilution and the silver's are the lighter black dilution? Just want to clarify!
> 
> What is lavender then?


You're welcome, Val. 

Blue's & Silver's basically come from black, it is just one gene change that makes it lighter. The Blue gene has to be present in their genetics even if the parents are of a different color. Silver's are just more of the same dilution of the Blue. Lilac’s and what I call Lavender's come from Chocolate dilutions.


----------



## TLI

Yes, I would call Willow's color Silver since it's a lighter Blue/Grey.


----------



## Guess

Thanks for the info! It was quite appreciated, I'm glad to know now!


----------



## Ivy's mom

TLI said:


> Yes, I would call Willow's color Silver since it's a lighter Blue/Grey.


Well....that is what the breeder called her. Now Willow does have some choc in her. I believe her daddy had some choc. in his background, even though he is a blue. But I call Willow a silver. I always thought lavenders had a different shade to them.

Lori


----------



## TLI

Ivy's mom said:


> Well....that is what the breeder called her. Now Willow does have some choc in her. I believe her daddy had some choc. in his background, even though he is a blue. But I call Willow a silver. I always thought lavenders had a different shade to them.
> 
> Lori


Since Willow has a grey/blue nose I'd say her color comes from the dominant black gene. I also would call Willow's color Silver.

You know, Lavenders are a tough one. I always called Jade's color Lavender because it looks like a dusky Lavender color. She has a dark nose, so her pigment comes from the dominant black gene as well. But I have seen so many post pics of their babies with the liver/brown colored noses and call them Lavender. So that would mean they come from a Chocolate gene. When you research it not a whole lot comes up on Lavenders. And different breeders have different interpretations of the color. Some call the Choco pigment Lavender, other's call the Black pigment Lavender. You get pics of both when you research it.


----------



## Chiboymom

Draco is a blue fawn and when he was a tiny puppy, he had a bluish cast to him, he has matured into mostly fawn with a black tail and some blueish around his ears and along his legs. I quess his blue is dormant.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Draco is such a gorgeous boy!!! Ok....if he is Fawn, then what is Ivy. I always thought Ivy was a fawn, but she is waaay lighter. Is she just a light fawn???

Lori




Chiboymom said:


> Draco is a blue fawn and when he was a tiny puppy, he had a bluish cast to him, he has matured into mostly fawn with a black tail and some blueish around his ears and along his legs. I quess his blue is dormant.


----------



## Chiboymom

Ivy's mom said:


> Draco is such a gorgeous boy!!! Ok....if he is Fawn, then what is Ivy. I always thought Ivy was a fawn, but she is waaay lighter. Is she just a light fawn???
> 
> Lori


Lori,
I always thought Ivy was a little cream girl, with light caramel markings. She is such a pretty girl, all of your babies are so precious. I really liked that one video where Willow was pulling Fern around on the rug...it is my favorite video of your girls 
Debra


----------



## Bellasmom

I have a blue long coat puppy. he is 9 weeks old.


----------



## Ivy's mom

You know what.... Your right, duh!!!! I was totally drawing a blank thinking of her color. Yep, she is a cream. And thanks about the video, it is one of my favs too 

Lori



Chiboymom said:


> Lori,
> I always thought Ivy was a little cream girl, with light caramel markings. She is such a pretty girl, all of your babies are so precious. I really liked that one video where Willow was pulling Fern around on the rug...it is my favorite video of your girls
> Debra


----------



## Chacha09

*aw...blue babies...*

all of our babies are slightly blue in color. Versachi is the almost the same color as our socks and Emmett... both of our girls are almost black.. but still with subtle blue markings... illl post pictures when i upload them...


----------



## Guess

I can't wait to see the photos, ChaCha!!

I've only ever seen one other dog with Chii's colour, and he's on this site! He has long hair though.


----------



## cobaltbeau

I have a five month old tan chihuahua with a grey streak running down the length of her back. She also has a dark grey muzzle. Someone told me that this is the original colour. She is smooth coated ( wanted a contrast from my Tibetan Terrier ! ) She has just found her voice and is a real delight.


----------



## Guess

Does she look like this?

http://www.teeniepaws.com/images/4.jpg

Sounds like shes a blue fawn!


----------



## cobaltbeau

Yes I think she is a blue fawn and has a darker muzzle than the chi in the picture ( very cute ! ). Does the blue part get darker as the get older then ??


----------



## cobaltbeau

Is it true that the blue fawn was the original colour ?


----------



## Terri

I have been told my pup Darla is a blue tan.
See my siggy, lol
x


----------



## Guess

I think it may darken a little, but I'm thinking there can also just be some slight variations in the shade. My Chi's father was a blue fawn. He had a really dark steal blue muzzle with some blue sabling through his coat, which was a really pale fawn


----------



## Guess

I'm not sure if it was the original colour or not - definitely something to look into!

Terri, it's really hard to tell because of the lighting. Any other photos to work with?


----------



## MChis

This thread is very interesting especially since blue is one of my fav colors (choc being my other  ). Matilda is a blue tri. Her mom was a chocolate & tan short coat & her dad was a blue tri long coat. She used to be light but over time is growing a darker steel blue down her back of more coarser fur. Her lighter coat is a silver but very soft & fuzzy. Sometimes she has a brownish/lilac tint to her but I still assume she is a blue.











Our new boy is a blue tri as well. So far he is lighter than Matilda was at that age. He is from a litter of 6 (of 4 other blue variences & one choc) & he one of the two lightest of the litter. His mom is a steel blue tri colored short coat & his dad is a black tri colored long coat. It will be interesting to see if he darkens up at all or if he'll stay light.


----------



## Terri

Guess said:


> I'm not sure if it was the original colour or not - definitely something to look into!
> 
> Terri, it's really hard to tell because of the lighting. Any other photos to work with?


Afraid not, at least not for now.
I go see her Monday so will be taking some then.


----------



## MChis

Terri said:


> Afraid not, at least not for now.
> I go see her Monday so will be taking some then.


To me, she looks blue with tan markings. Super cute regardless though! I can't wait to see some pics from your visit!!


----------



## Terri

MChis said:


> To me, she looks blue with tan markings. Super cute regardless though! I can't wait to see some pics from your visit!!


Yeah i think so too.
Dont worry am sure i will take loads of piccies, lol x


----------



## Guess

Hello,


we recently brought home a tiny long haired female as a companion for our male.

We were told she was a blue and tan when we went to see her, but I could have sworn she is a black and tan.

The woman emailed me photos of her as a puppy, and recent photos. The vet paperwork says blue and tan.. and she looks blue as a pup, but definitely not anymore. She's currently 9 months, the same age as our male.


----------



## huskyluv

She definitely looks blue and tan to me, some tend to get darker as did ours. The lighting makes a big difference as well. Ours looks much darker in indoor photos and with flash, outdoor and higher natural light settings show her blue a lot better.


----------



## paisley

OrchardLane said:


> I don't find breeding blue or lilacs (IE: Isabellas) to be difficult. You just need to understand your breeding stock's genetics.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> Rupert our foundation male is black but we know he carries the blue dilute gene, ticking, irish/border collie markings as well as the parti color/piebald genes. He is a genetically dominant stud and he is so dominant - he has yet to produce a long haired even when bred to long haired females. He ALWAYS has a blue puppy in each litter and every puppy ever sired by him has a white patch of fur on their chest (we call that his tramp stamp).
> 
> Tia our foundation female is blue but also carries ticking, irish/border collie markings as well as the parti color/piebald genes.
> 
> When Rupert and Tia are bred they produce 45.4% blue puppies, 36.4% black puppies and 18.2% lilac puppies. Thus far we have had 63.6% males and 36.4% females. 18.2% of the puppies have presented with the irish/border collie markings - out of those one was a blue with irish/border collie markings and the other was lilac irish/border collie markings . 0% particolor/piebald markings. 100% have shown ticking either minimal or extreme.
> 
> Overall as a stud, Rupert has had 45.8% black puppies, 45.8% blue puppies and 0.08% Lilac puppies. He has had 16.7% of his puppies have the irish/border collie markings. 0% particolor/piebald markings. 100% have shown ticking either minimal or extreme.
> 
> Here is a photo showing Tia (blue), Geddy (lilac) and Rupert (black).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a breeder understands genetics and their stock - getting blues, lilacs or any other color is not difficult (except for albino's which is a complete lack of pigmentation usually the result of a mutation but can be bred from albino stock if you have it).
> 
> It just takes effort to understand genetics.
> 
> Blue is very easy to get as many black dogs carry the blue dilute gene as a recessive. Once you know your male/female carries it - to get lilac just breed that dog to a blue or black with recessive blue.


I don't understand why you are saying your boy must be real dominant on smooth coat. He genetically would have to be L/S to give you a long coat. Apparently, he must be S/S or you would have gotten a longcoat by now. Since, you stated you had placed him on several longcoat dams and never had a congcoat yet. Respectfully, Miss Tammy


----------



## skwerlylove

My little Elliot is a Chocolate/Blue. The chocolate has really come through the older she has gotten.

Here she was a a puppy









Here she is now


----------



## LostLakeLua

Wow this was a long 12 pages to read through =D Interesting though.

So just outta curiousity, from what I've read; SkwerlyLove's Elliot in the last pic, which is described as a chocolate blue; would also be considered Lavender/Lilac, correct? Because it's the dilute chocolate?

But going by that, MChi's Matilda looked very lilac in her pix on page 11... her nose has a distinct brownish/light chocolate tint. In the pictures anyway.. judging by them alone she looks way more lilac than blue/gray. Same goes for the new pup boy; his grey just seems to have a warm tinge to it. 

I guess that's how I distinguish it...the grey either has WARM undertones which make them look more lilac; or COOL undertones making it look more blue lol. That said I know nothing about the genetic backing... 

I'm glad I have a chocolate tri. I've only heard her called that and nothing else, haha.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

skwerlylove said:


> My little Elliot is a Chocolate/Blue. The chocolate has really come through the older she has gotten.
> 
> Here she was a a puppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is now


the second pic looks like her twin Ninja 

I have 2 blues one is light one is very dark father and daughter!

I don't think of blue as so rare anymore since I've come across so many on this site 

I love my blue kids and I love their bright blue eyes!


----------



## svdreamer

Smoke is a blue and tan. Here's some pics.
























And Billy is a blue fawn.
As a baby
















Now. He is turning more golden brownish red. lol


----------



## KittyD

That last pic of Billy is stunning.. I absolutely adore his ears! I love Chihuahua ears like that.. the bigger the better IMO!


----------



## vviccles1

I am so excited! I am getting a 14 week lh blue tri color apple head, can hardly wait! He is flying to me the 2nd week of Sept. Hopefully we can try confirmation in the ring. i just had to get another blue after my Chenelle was stolen 2 years ago!


----------



## svdreamer

KittyD said:


> That last pic of Billy is stunning.. I absolutely adore his ears! I love Chihuahua ears like that.. the bigger the better IMO!


Thank you, he has turned into such a beautiful little boy. I am often struck at just how gorgeous he is.


----------



## Amandarose531

I'm not sure what exactly his color scheme is called, but our boy is blue with a bit of white on his chest and toes


----------



## KittyD

svdreamer said:


> Thank you, he has turned into such a beautiful little boy. I am often struck at just how gorgeous he is.


I remember when you got him and brought him home and posted about it.. he was skinny but adorable looking even then!
He's just a cutie pie!


----------



## LadyJ

*Blue Chi*

I had a blue Chi some years ago. He was steel blue with blue eyes. His name was Remington Steal My Heart. He was a sweetie.

Jeanette


----------



## MsGramma

What About Blue and Tan with Blue eyes? What color is this considered ?
Thanks


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Ninja is blue and tan with blue eyes and so is Prada and they are both considered "blue fawn" that's what Ninja's vet paper's came with anyways from the breeder.

Ninja










Prada


----------



## paisley

Does Pepper have CDA? I see the hair loss on her legs and face.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

Tucker is a blue tricolor:


Tucker Surveying the Yard by InLimbo87, on Flickr

Rylie is fawn with blue and white markings:


20100917_0006 by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr


----------



## karma

Karma, found her in a random store in Durango, Mexico.
View attachment 5178


----------



## Coekiemonster

hello,

I was reading this topic with must interesets.
There is still much to learn in order to breed with blue.
I would like you to meet my chihuahua Bibi.
I bought Bibi at a breeder ho didn't knew with color she was.
Her mother had a black nose and also het father had a black nose.
Al her brothers and sisters had black noses and were normal.
But Bibi is a red fawn, liver color nose with the blue gen.


----------



## ChuBel999

She's cute! 

My Chuy is a blue tri-color. I just love the blue babies!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

BLUES ARE MY FAVE!!!!! I have 2 haha i wish I could have more!


----------



## glyndwr

Glyn is blue, and has alopicia due to bad breeding so ive been told by my vet, but i love him to bits...










all his body and head is blue and bald, the tan is all about an inch long bless him,

Your Chi is lovely and looks blue to me,

This pic is of Glyn when it started to go he is now bald, very healthy though,


----------



## Coekiemonster

aaah what sweat heart!!

I never heard or seen Alopecia on chihuahua's here in the Netherlands!
Accidental I have myself Alopecia Areata Difusa.
A hormon problem... 
But on chihuahua's ... no never seen here.


----------



## ChuBel999

Glyn is just beautiful!


----------



## Coekiemonster

is it true you can not do blue x blue ??

I know someone who had an accidental litter
The mother was a liver nose blue chihuahua and the father a merle.
All the puppy's were healty.


----------



## Coekiemonster

I already found the ansher.


----------



## FeFiFoFum

My little one is blue merle - does that count? :coolwink:


----------



## glyndwr

Coekiemonster said:


> is it true you can not do blue x blue ??
> 
> I know someone who had an accidental litter
> The mother was a liver nose blue chihuahua and the father a merle.
> All the puppy's were healty.


I was told by my vet that crossing blue x blue is the reason that Glyn has alopecia, Hes lost all his hair that is blue,

The lady i had him off said that his mother was black and tan, but vet says no, thats fibs or wouldnt of lost his hair, so i dont know really..


----------



## glyndwr

FeFiFoFum said:


> My little one is blue merle - does that count? :coolwink:


Love his colouring, looks soooo cute:dance:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Darn you Merle owners I just love them but sadly won't be able to get one for 18-20 more years haha


----------



## 18453

You shouldn't breed a dilute colour to another dilute colour it can cause colour dilution alopecia which is seen in a lot of the blues on here as the dogs haven't been bred well unfortunately the breeders haven't looked into genetics


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Ninja is part bald hope he never loses his fur on top is soooooooooo silky and soft I wish i could make a pillow case out of it Hahahaha


----------



## Boss

I have a 9 week old male he is what they would call Silver and we were told his coloring is extreamly rare


----------



## huskyluv

Boss said:


> I have a 9 week old male he is what they would call Silver and we were told his coloring is extreamly rare


Boss is a cutie but he looks like a blue, not a silver.


----------



## Boss

huskyluv said:


> Boss is a cutie but he looks like a blue, not a silver.



Thanks but I will take some better pictures as he is much lighter than he appears in the pictures  either way blue or silver we are glad to have him no matter what color he turns out to be


----------



## inksmear

My little boy is blue! Is he considered lavender? I really have no idea...


----------



## Frida's Mommy

My Frida is 11 months and she has a lovely grayish-blue color.


----------



## bayoumah

hi fridas mom she is so pretty ive never seen a coat as strikeing as hers welcome to the forum and send more pics thanks


----------



## inksmear

Here is Theo all full grown. I know he's blue, just not sure what exact shade he's considered.


----------



## glyndwr

He's a beauty. My eyes arnt brilliant but he looks chocolate more than blue to me. I have a blue doesnt look the same to me. But there again maybe glyns not blue x


----------



## inksmear

The lighting in that picture is a bit hard to decipher, you're right. He's definitely blue of some sort with brown markings. Here's a better shot:


----------



## Blue Chi

I thought blue basically meant gray?


----------



## wild.irish.rose

blue(hes definitely blue in this pic)has a million different shades n sometimes its just a tint of blue.he seems dif in every pic.in his photo album he looks lavender(yes,i know,technically theres no color lavender but my eyes n common sense tell me otherwise lol)but pics r sooo deceiving.hes beautiful either way.


----------



## White cobra

I have a almost 6 week old blue female Chi. The last pic showes her with her siblings for compareison of color!

DSCN0304-1.jpg picture by 1997Whitecobra - Photobucket

DSCN0309.jpg picture by 1997Whitecobra - Photobucket

DSCN0308.jpg picture by 1997Whitecobra - Photobucket

DSCN0304.jpg picture by 1997Whitecobra - Photobucket

DSCN0303.jpg picture by 1997Whitecobra - Photobucket


----------



## LostLakeLua

I thought that blue's could not have black noses?? I realize this is an old thread but some of the dogs in the first few pages appear more black than blue. I was always under the impression that a true "blue" (diluted) dog could not have a black nose.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

I love the blues! Both of mine have blue noses. Haven't heard about the blak nose tho interesting.


----------



## pam6400

inksmear said:


> The lighting in that picture is a bit hard to decipher, you're right. He's definitely blue of some sort with brown markings. Here's a better shot:


Theo looks like my Frankie!


----------



## cpaoline

Yes, I hace a mostly grey with white female. She is my first Chi and only 9 months old, was looking for information of the grey or blue colors as well. I'm guessing that the blue color they refer to is the grey?


----------



## Zippo

Yes the blue is a usually a grey or silver color. I believe they can also be other colors like brown and have blue highlights and still be considered blue. 

I just got my little blue girl last Friday. She's 10 weeks right now. She's a deep suede blue just like her dad. I'm hoping her coloring doesn't change too much. I love her coloring now. I've seen pics of her dad when he was a puppy and they look nearly identical and his coloring is pretty much the same as an adult.


----------



## krbshappy71

Thank you for finding/reviving this thread. I want a blue SOOO BADLY for my first chihuahua. I want a smooth, short coated solid blue but I would also consider a blue with tan markings or a blue with small amounts of cream. I am not caring for the lots of white with blue. Isn't it strange how strong preferences can be? I wonder where we get these desires! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Barracuda51

Muffin is a Blue & Tan, but could she be called a tri? as she has alittle white on paws and chest.
Her mother was a Black & Tan Tri and her dad was a Redish Fawn.


----------



## gourgandiine

Hello everyone !! Just wanted to show you my little princess that I am gonna have in one month !! She's gonna be called Bella ( because I think she's so pretty !!.. I am kind of a big fan of Twilight ). The breeder told me she was a mix between blue and chocolate = lavender. 
I have a question = Do you guys think that she's gonna stay that color? Because I really love it (she's the one with the white sock)! Thanks a lot


----------



## Cedar87

I know this is a old thread but I've just came across it it's been interesting to read.

What colour is this puppy?

View attachment 19882


----------



## Cedar87

Another picture with her mum and brothers

View attachment 19890


----------



## paynee's

BellaLina's Mom said:


> Hello and welcome! Please post photos of your Sadie soon.
> 
> When Bella was a puppy, she was grey blue. However, when she got older, her color became richer and turned into a chocolate blue.
> 
> Bella now:


Awwwww love Bella's colour!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's

They r all so cute!!! I love the blue colour!! I hav never come across any!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gee_Gee

*Toffee blue and colour dilution alopecia.*

View attachment 20386
Pip is a toffee Blue, when we went to look at the litter we didn't actually go out wanting a blue we just fell in love with him. The breeder didn't mention nothing about blue being a "rare" colour and they also faild to mention there being a chance of colour dilution alopecia, Pip has colour dilution alopecia. He has to have baths in special shampoos twice a week if his skin is bad until the scales and flakey skin have been removed. Shampoos are not cheap either! £25 each! the tests to be diagnosed are expensive too. At times he may need anti-biotics. He is worth every penny! It's just unfortunate he has the missing gene. A good diet and essential oils help keep his coat in good condition. If you have a blue chi you should not breed as you may pass on the missing gene to the litter.


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Cedar87 said:


> I know this is a old thread but I've just came across it it's been interesting to read.
> 
> What colour is this puppy?
> 
> View attachment 19882


In the UK we call this colour Lilac. It is the chocolate based counterpart of blue. (Blue being a diluted black)
In the USA some people call this colour Lavender, but it isn't on the list of colours which you can register a Chihuahua.


----------



## SkyAtBlue

Wicked Pixie said:


> In the UK we call this colour Lilac. It is the chocolate based counterpart of blue. (Blue being a diluted black)
> In the USA some people call this colour Lavender, but it isn't on the list of colours which you can register a Chihuahua.


She has no pigment on her nose yet to tell is she is a blue or lilac. Blues have a blue nose and lilac have a chocolate nose. She probably is a lilac though


----------



## Wicked Pixie

In the pic with the whole family, there is a chocolate puppy, a blue puppy, and this one. She is a much warmer, paler grey than the blue pup and Mum is also chocolate, which makes me think this pup is more likely to be lilac.


----------



## SkyAtBlue

Didn't see the family, but there is silver recognised by the AKC as a double dilution of blue. Chihuahua come in some many colors.  but I agree with you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cedar87

Thank you I thought she may be lilac very pretty, just waiting to see as she gets a bit older and what colour her nose is. 

I've been looking for a lilac so fingers crossed .


----------

